# AV Node ablation w/mapping



## dpumford (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello!

I have a question and I recieved several different answers so I am hoping someone on this forum can assist me.

When the doctor does a AV Node ablation and he also does mapping does anyone get paid for the 93609-26 or 93613-26 along with the 93650.

In the CPT is shows you can bill the mapping with 93651 & 93652.  It does not show it with 93650.  Now in the Heart Rhythm Society manual it states 93609 or 93613 can be coded with the ablation of the AV conduction system, 93650 with proper documentiation.  We are in Mich and Medicare is including it in.  

I am leading to going with Medicare but would welcome any suggestions. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dpumford (Aug 21, 2009)

*AV Node ablation w/mapping 2nd request*

HI! 

I have a question and I recieved several different answers so I am hoping someone on this forum can assist me.

When the doctor does a AV Node ablation and he also does mapping does anyone get paid for the 93609-26 or 93613-26 along with the 93650.

In the CPT is shows you can bill the mapping with 93651 & 93652. It does not show it with 93650. Now in the Heart Rhythm Society manual it states 93609 or 93613 can be coded with the ablation of the AV conduction system, 93650 with proper documentiation. We are in Mich and Medicare is including it in. 

I am leading to going with Medicare but would welcome *any suggestions*. 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## twizzle (Aug 22, 2009)

*ablation and mapping*

You cannot bill mapping with 93650(even though encoder says you can) but you can with 93651 for some reason..at least that is the case here in Florida.


----------

